# Daft question on cutting/polishing



## IDreamofGloss (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi all,

These might seem like a daft question but for swirl correction, some quite heavy, for the first cutting stage, I am right in thinking aren't I that you cut to effectively polish out all the swirls and then subsequent phases are for increasing the shine/mirror finish by increasingly fine levels of polish?

i.e, any swirls/scratches left after the heavy cut stage will remain there for eternity.

Feeling slightly shee**** for asking but it's Monday and my head is already hurting....


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Basically yea.

Think of it like getting a wooden edge smooth. You start with the heaviest grit sandpaper to get rid of really deep imperfections (because a light grit sandpaper would take you years!), but that will invariable leave it's own scratches behind. So then you move to the next level of sandpaper to remove those scratches, and so on, always going from heavy girt to lighter grit to achieve the really smooth finish.

Same with polishing. Use a heavy cutting compound to get rid of deep scratches and swirls as needed, then use final polishing compounds to get rid of the hazing left behind by the compound.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Remember too that some polishes start coarse and as they are worked break down into smaller, finer bits. Effectively a one-step where the cut level is increased by using different pads.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

My gran god rest her soul always used to say there are no stupid questions


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

A bit of topic sorry but, I was in court (as a witness) sat about all day didn't get called then the barrister cam in and said we could go and explained what would happen. He then said anyone got any questions? Any questions about anything? So I asked him my favourate, why does your fingers go wrinkley in the bath? He just turned and walked of.


----------

